# Make bamboo needles slicker



## Itsjustmandi (Dec 22, 2011)

I received a full set of cheap bamboo needles for Christmas. I've enjoyed working with the takumi needles they sell at Michael's and thought, hey, what's the difference? Anyway, after receiving these I quickly noticed the difference. These needles are just not very smooth in the sense that they don't allow the yarn to glide over the needle. I spend more time smushing yarn up the needles than knitting! So my question is... Can I spray some kind of poly-eurathane(sp) on these needles or apply some kind of lacquer to make them slicker?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I run my needles through the waxy side of waxed paper a few times and it really works well


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

You might try some Butcher's Wax - a couple of coats. It will penetrate into the wood and can be renewed. Any painted on finish will eventually wear offs. Some people like the drag when using slippery yarns but I find it a real detriment. Hope you find a good solution.


----------



## susanbunny (Dec 27, 2011)

Also if really bad you can sand the smooth with a very fine sand paper then wax them.


----------



## Itsjustmandi (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I will see how the waxed paper works then try the butcher's wax.


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

Itsjustmandi said:


> I received a full set of cheap bamboo needles for Christmas. I've enjoyed working with the takumi needles they sell at Michael's and thought, hey, what's the difference? Anyway, after receiving these I quickly noticed the difference. These needles are just not very smooth in the sense that they don't allow the yarn to glide over the needle. I spend more time smushing yarn up the needles than knitting! So my question is... Can I spray some kind of poly-eurathane(sp) on these needles or apply some kind of lacquer to make them slicker?


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Yes, I've got some of those, too; LOL!

A poly coat or two will indeed help but first I smooth them off with 0000 steel wool, put on a stain, another steel wool application useing a paste wax at this point then two poly coats.

I like the carbonized needles, too in bamboo - seems they don't need any aps upon arrival....

Good luck, sweetie and Happy New Year to you and yours!

Donna Rae


----------



## Itsjustmandi (Dec 22, 2011)

Wow! Sounds like a weekend project lol. I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

I use Pledge dusting spray. You have to use the kind with wax in it. Some don't have it, so read the label. I spray it on a cloth, wipe it on, then rub off the excess with a clean cloth. Works every time.


----------



## Fiona Dawn (Mar 29, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> I use Pledge dusting spray. You have to use the kind with wax in it. Some don't have it, so read the label. I spray it on a cloth, wipe it on, then rub off the excess with a clean cloth. Works every time.


What about using liquid Gold polish? I'll have to give this a try with all my bamboo needles.

Thanks for the suggestions and ideas!


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

I polished mine with some suede leather. It won't change the size of them either. I bought a bag of leather pieces for crafting and some of those work well. You might be able to use the inside of a boot top too, if it's leather and the suede sort of part. I hope you understand what I am saying cause I am having a hard time trying to explain it. sorry--ok, sending


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

get a block of Bees Wax, an old T-shirt and do the wax on and wax off. I do this to all my bamboo needles and never have a sticky problem. Bees wax can be found on ebay.


----------



## Itsjustmandi (Dec 22, 2011)

Wax on wax off... Lol. 

So many choices! Today is my last day off. Perhaps some experimenting is in order! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

Itsjustmandi said:


> I received a full set of cheap bamboo needles for Christmas. I've enjoyed working with the takumi needles they sell at Michael's and thought, hey, what's the difference? Anyway, after receiving these I quickly noticed the difference. These needles are just not very smooth in the sense that they don't allow the yarn to glide over the needle. I spend more time smushing yarn up the needles than knitting! So my question is... Can I spray some kind of poly-eurathane(sp) on these needles or apply some kind of lacquer to make them slicker?


I know what you mean and I use those bamboo needles when I have a very slippery yarn that seems to want to fall off other needles, then I switch over to the bamboo. They all seem to have their purpose.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

deshka said:


> I polished mine with some suede leather. It won't change the size of them either. I bought a bag of leather pieces for crafting and some of those work well. You might be able to use the inside of a boot top too, if it's leather and the suede sort of part. I hope you understand what I am saying cause I am having a hard time trying to explain it. sorry--ok, sending


Burnishing with leather--good idea!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> Itsjustmandi said:
> 
> 
> > I received a full set of cheap bamboo needles for Christmas. I've enjoyed working with the takumi needles they sell at Michael's and thought, hey, what's the difference? Anyway, after receiving these I quickly noticed the difference. These needles are just not very smooth in the sense that they don't allow the yarn to glide over the needle. I spend more time smushing yarn up the needles than knitting! So my question is... Can I spray some kind of poly-eurathane(sp) on these needles or apply some kind of lacquer to make them slicker?
> ...


DPNs are great in bamboo especially for socks or any fine knitting because they don't slip out. Otherwise I too prefer smooth needles.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Recently I purchased complete sets of bamboo needles directly from China and did a review on them. Check out my topic: Bamboo Knitting needles from China. I just bumped it so it should show on the list.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> get a block of Bees Wax, an old T-shirt and do the wax on and wax off. I do this to all my bamboo needles and never have a sticky problem. Bees wax can be found on ebay.


You can also find it at craft and sewing shops, Joann's, in the sewing supply area. It is used in waxing thread for sewing on buttons. Or buy a honeycomb, enjoy the fresh honey but save the wax.


----------



## Dot-I (Jun 25, 2011)

When I make knitting needles from dowels, after a real good sanding I dip the ends in nail polish. Clear for some and when I feel devilish I dip them in colored nail polish. that gives a good up beat to a cloudy day when you pick them up. I can always tell my needles from someone elses by the color and that really does stand up good with a lot of wear. I've done it to the tips of bamboo needles and I love the effect. Have fun and a Happy New Year to you all.


----------



## nit witty (Dec 29, 2011)

We had a discussion one evening at the yarn group I go to, about how one of the local stores sells yarn that is really expensive...not a chain store, store. I made the comment that that may be true compared to a couple of the chains, but they sell some beautiful yarn that you can't get at the chains. I am thinking Alpaca, silk, cashmere, etc. And my feeling is also that if you are going to put all that time into knitting a project, isn't it really nice to work with beautiful, nice feeling yarns? Some people just kind of looked at me, gave me a strange look.

Now you talk about your bamboo needles. Just comes down to you get what you pay for whether it be needles or yarn.


----------



## nit witty (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh, I forgot to add, that is is nice to support your mom & pop stores, just to make sure that they stay in business. Sure you can shop both, but do make sure to make some purchases at LYS.


----------



## stj (Aug 12, 2011)

Yesterday I went to Hancocks with a 20% off coupon in my hand during their New Year sale. I wanted 10 1/2 circular 29" Takumi bamboo needles which were priced $8.99. I pd. &5.?? (forgot cents) for them - almost half price. The sale ends Monday, I think.


----------



## Itsjustmandi (Dec 22, 2011)

My Hancocks has a very limited supply of knitting accessories. Also I live in the middle of nowhere that has no LYS or anything like that. I am forced to shop at Walmart in town, or drive 45 minutes in any direction to reach a Michaels or Hobby Lobby. It stinks. Guess I do most of my shopping for accessories online for that reason. But it's harder because you can't try before you buy


----------



## smweedman (Jul 25, 2016)

I am using polyurethane and a brush to coat mine with a couple thin coats. It seems that knitpicks needles have a coating on them like polyurethane. Now, I'm not too worried that these thin coats are going to change the needle size. They are drying right now, and hopefully when they are dry, I'll see how this works.


----------

